# IUI questions..



## Dovahkiin (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all, newbie here.

My wife and myself, we are both wanting to have children and have been discussing our options for a few years as we are in a same sex relationship. We have discussed adoption but decided it wouldn't be right for us as a couple, so we've been to the GP and asked what options we have (along with Googling our options) and IUI was suggested. She (the GP) has done a few blood tests and my folic acid was a little low so was put on tablets for that and another blood test showed that it was fine a couple of months later. She also said she wanted to test my ovulation but we haven't got around to that yet. I need to book in now my periods are regular.

I have PCOS so my periods were rarely regular in my teens, so I spent a few years on depo injections. I came off and was waiting for a long time for my first period following that so my GP put me on metformin 1. to help my weight and 2. to regulate my periods. It finally came and the GP said once they were regular they would need to test my ovulation, so I'm on my 2nd year of regular periods and I & my wife are interested in pursuing IUI. I'm guessing the first step now is testing my ovulation?

We spoke to the GP about having IUI on the NHS because (as you know) it is expensive otherwise. She said there would be no problem in that but then I rang the clinic she referred to as I read otherwise on their website and they said no outright as we were in same sex relationship. Is that right? I can't see that being right myself. Since then however I have read online that you need to be in a BMI of less than 30 to "qualify". Which, in my honest opinion feels out of reach for me. I have lost 3stone 4lbs but I'm still large. I'm still losing weight obviously but it's a heck of a long journey. If I were to lose another 5 stone, for arguments sake, would they allow me to pay for the IUI and proceed? I'm not 100% sure how it works. Do you have to have a BMI of less than 30 to pay for private? I'm just a bit unsure as to how it works. My BMI was 58.1, it is now 49.9 (Still high I know but hey everyone has to start somewhere). If I lost another 5 stone 2lbs I would be at 37.9 - would that be acceptable to start IUI? I am really making efforts to change my lifestyle.

Also, has anyone got experience of the Liverpool Womens Hospital IUI Clinic in Knutsford? That's where we are looking at going. It's miles away but I would be willing to travel for this/good service (It sounds like I'm buying a book off amazon or going for an eye test when I say good service doesn't it?  )

Any advice on what the next steps would be and experiences of others would be lovely please and also answers to my above questions would be fantastic please  Until then I shall continue my research


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Dovahkiin

I'm a single lady undergoing donor IUI at Jessops in Sheffield. I'm sorry I don't know anything about funding other then what I have read on posts but I think it depends on where you live as to what funding you can get and I don't think same sex couples get any funding at the moment. I've also had to pay for my treatment  because I don't want to be in a relationship...it all feels like discrimination and post code lottery. 

I know at my clinic the BMI was 35 for private patients. I don't know if this has changed but it was only last September that I saw it on a form. 

I'm currently 7dpiui so waiting to test for hopefully my positive. 

I wish you both lots of luck xxx


----------



## Dovahkiin (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey there! Thanks for the quick reply 

Well we are based in North Wales but will have to travel a fair distance to receive IUI, stupid really but heyho. I totally agree that it feels a bit like discrimination, I honestly thought we would have been allowed on NHS (I also thought single people were allowed on NHS too) but nevermind. It's going to be a saving up kind of journey then.

Well I think I could get to around 35 if it's the same in Knutsford so fingers crossed, It seems a lot more reachable than the 11stone weight that they are expecting from me.

I think I might give the clinic a ring tomorrow and just ask about the BMI just so I know for sure.

Aww well good luck I really hope it tests positive for you! Fingers crossed from us both! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

I travel 2 hours to my clinic and sometimes it's just for a 5 minute scan and blood test but I figure one day I'll hopefully look back and and know the 4 hour motorway journeys were all worthwhile. 

They only checked my weight once at the beginning and then never again since then. It's worth asking them though, you don't want to put yourself under loads of pressure and I know when I first started out I felt like everything was so far away.

I don't know if you have a donor or not but it's worth checking out whether your chosen clinic have sperm available and if not where you can go for it that they will use. Just for costing etc. My sperm was more expensive then my procedure. 

Xxxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

The blanket rule for any nhs fertility treatment is bmi below 30. And for most you will sit in queue if not hit this bmi you’ll be moved to the bottom of queue again.

Statistically the bmi is related to likelihood of a pregnancyband live birth.

Privately many clinics are more lenient. But will still have own guidelines and will decide based on success chances. You could try calling a few to get a feel for their opinion.

When I had iui not all nhs did give free treatment to single women and I assume likewise possibly not same sex couples but would have thought this had changed to some degree. 

Sadly fertility treatment is expensive and a fact many of is have contended with. 

Practically could your partner carry the child whilst you lose more weight? 

🤞


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi. I just wanted to add to what the other ladies have said because you have already done so well in losing so much weight and I know you have some more to go, but you should be proud of yourself for what you've already achieved!  Did you ever get more information on BMI? As for funding, like Linzi mentioned NHS funding is determined locally but I believe it comes from where you live, so a long as your GP is willing to refer you, I would imagine you may be ok at that clinic?

Like Linzi and Me, Myself and I, I'm single - I'm having my treatment at Care Nottingham, although I'm still in the early stages at the moment. How did your test go Linzi? xx


----------

